# A little Guilt By Association!



## User67 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is today's FOTD!

All by MAC unless otherwise stated.

Face:
Fix Fluid
Studio Finish concealer
Loose Blot power
Matte Bronze
Melba blush
Spaced Out blush

Eyes:
Spiked & Handwritten e/s on the brows
TFSI
Blanc Type e/s
Nylon e/s
Soft Brown e/s
Typographic e/s
Greasepaint Stick 
Guilt By Association used wet
Feline e/l
Black Black Chromaline
Andrea Modlash #33 lashes

Lips:
Cream O' Spice l/l
Cherish l/s
Boy Bait l/g


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely!!


----------



## blackeneddove (Oct 5, 2009)

You look stunning! This is such a gorgeous look.. I love everything about it, everything looks just perfect!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 5, 2009)

Stunning!!! Thanks for reminding me I need Cherish back in my life.


----------



## ashpardesi (Oct 5, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2009)

My two favorite things GBA and Boy Bait!!! You look delicious girl!! I love this look!


----------



## Debbie_57 (Oct 5, 2009)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## makeba (Oct 5, 2009)

super fly girl!!!!!! i am sooo glad i have GBA. its on and poppin tomorrow!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 5, 2009)

omg this has got to be my fave fotd from u ever!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please let me know the placement of the e/s because i need to try this out! i'm getting GBA today! ^_^ thanks dear!


----------



## perfecttenn (Oct 5, 2009)

Very pretty!  You have great brows too.


----------



## makeupD0LL (Oct 5, 2009)

Love this look and you look stunning!!


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 5, 2009)

Umm WOW! Just stunning you're gorgeous. You've also made me really need Gilt by Association! Great job.

xoxo


----------



## SoSoSteph (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! Gorgeous.


----------



## fintia (Oct 5, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 5, 2009)

OMFG total glamour! i love this!!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 5, 2009)

this is such ana amazing look. i love everything about this!!! your brows look awesome as well


----------



## nongoma (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Oct 5, 2009)

So gorgeous!!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 5, 2009)

you look amazing !!! i love this


----------



## driz69 (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful like usual


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 5, 2009)

Your FOTDs are so inspiring!  Great job as always!


----------



## Ebbychina (Oct 5, 2009)

Flawless. Gorgeous. Beautiful. Striking. Stunning. Need I go on?!!

One of my favourite look of yours, hands down!


----------



## deven.marie (Oct 5, 2009)

perfection!

love your eyebrows too


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 5, 2009)

you are amazing *saved in favourites folder as usual*


----------



## ShockBunnie (Oct 5, 2009)

way pretty!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a hot look! One of my faves on you.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

just gorgeous


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Oct 6, 2009)

gorgeous nyla!!! ur eyebrows are to die for! i love everything about this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xoxo,
c


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 6, 2009)

Super fab! Love this look!


----------



## swedishlina (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely gorgerous as usual. I love your looks!!!!


----------



## User67 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you soooo much everyone! It was easy to do this look because the new shadows are just so amazing & nice to work with! Style Black is one of my all time favorite MAC collections!


----------



## User67 (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_omg this has got to be my fave fotd from u ever!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please let me know the placement of the e/s because i need to try this out! i'm getting GBA today! ^_^ thanks dear!_

 
Sure! 

Blanc Type e/s to highlight brow bone
Nylon e/s to add a little highlight right under the brow & on the inner corners
Soft Brown e/s in the crease
Greasepaint stick on the lid with GBA packed on top wet
Typographic to blend Soft Brown & GBA together & create that fading effect
Black Black Chromaline to line along top lashes
Feline e/l along lower lashes with Typographic packed on top

I think that's it


----------



## madnicole (Oct 6, 2009)

the most beautiful look I have seen from you! definitely my favourite, you look just so flawless....


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Sure! 

Blanc Type e/s to highlight brow bone
Nylon e/s to add a little highlight right under the brow & on the inner corners
Soft Brown e/s in the crease
Greasepaint stick on the lid with GBA packed on top wet
Typographic to blend Soft Brown & GBA together & create that fading effect
Black Black Chromaline to line along top lashes
Feline e/l along lower lashes with Typographic packed on top

I think that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u make it look so easy!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 6, 2009)

you look so glamorous i love it!!


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG I love this looks ur whole face ur so pretty!!!!  I looooove the lipstick!!!!! I hope its not LE :O(


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Oct 7, 2009)

This is so pretty!


----------



## vivsha (Oct 8, 2009)

I love this look! I saw it last night and came back to write down all the stuff you used!! What foundation shade are you?


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 8, 2009)

This just took my breath away. I wasn't even really interested in GBA, I only wanted Blue Flame and Cinderfella. But this is so damn inspiring, now I gotta go get it lol. Please keep 'em coming


----------



## rbella (Oct 8, 2009)

So soft and beautiful. This is gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## User67 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivsha* 

 
_I love this look! I saw it last night and came back to write down all the stuff you used!! What foundation shade are you?_

 
Thanks so much! I'm an NC42.


----------



## Cherrymint (Oct 8, 2009)

Darn you for making things look desirable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Runs out to get Guilt by Association...* 
Love everything about the look!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<333


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Oct 8, 2009)

BAM!!!! THAT'S HOT!!! Beautiful as ALWAYS!!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 10, 2009)

I love your FOTD's!!


----------



## Candy Christ (Oct 10, 2009)

This is stunning and your brows look so hot! You keep inspiring me to do neutral lips btw.


----------



## Tahti (Oct 10, 2009)

This is one of my favourite looks from you, beautiful!


----------



## Karrie (Oct 10, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love your perfect eye brows!


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 10, 2009)

wow your stunning! loving the fotd!


----------



## missboss82 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wonderful as usual, love it.


----------



## shaimaa (Oct 11, 2009)

gorgeous look


----------



## ElleK7 (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks awesome! Can you do a tutorial?


----------



## Aimishu (Dec 4, 2009)

i love it!! i would like to know more about the color placement...pretty please!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 4, 2009)

WOW! You look amazing! Everything about this look is so beautiful <3


----------



## jess126xo (Dec 5, 2009)

Soooo pretty !!!


----------



## cathyviolet (Dec 5, 2009)

Lovely! Your eye make up is fab

C


----------



## User67 (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aimishu* 

 
_i love it!! i would like to know more about the color placement...pretty please!!_

 
Thanks!
Highlight: Blanc Type e/s
Right under brow: Nylon e/s
Crease: Soft Brown e/s
To deepen crease: Typographic e/s
Lid base: Greasepaint Stick
Lip color: Guilt By Association used wet


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!
My favourite is your blush!!!It really brings out your cheekbones!


----------



## K_ashanti (Dec 6, 2009)

i love this look


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 6, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cyanidewine (Dec 7, 2009)

This is one of my favorite FOTD's!
For whatever reason, I'm not that good at using browns, and this look is so beautiful! I'd love to see a tutorial or picture showing placement of the eyeshadow!  I also love the shape, how did you get that? I always tend to do the same eyeshadow shape and I love yours!


----------



## na_pink (Dec 7, 2009)

i lovvit .. very flawless


----------



## kdolll (May 21, 2010)

Your looks are ALWAYS flawless! can't wait to try this!


----------



## Didididums (May 21, 2010)

Love the lips! You have such and interesting, pretty face!


----------



## kimmy (May 21, 2010)

damngirl this is fierce!


----------



## peachsuns (May 21, 2010)

Super gorgeous!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Stephy171 (May 21, 2010)

this is gorgeous! you need to start making tutorials lol!


----------



## MzzRach (May 24, 2010)

Just stunning.


----------



## Sophie040 (May 24, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2010)

Wow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous.


----------



## Singmeanything (May 24, 2010)

Wow you have flawless skin!!  I love what you did! It's dramatic without being too dramatic!


----------



## tthelwell (May 24, 2010)

Where have I been? This is gorgeous Nyla! U r sooo damn gorgeous!


----------



## meika79 (May 26, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## Lambie_mac (May 26, 2010)

Wow, you are some kind of gorgeous!


----------



## QueenBam (May 26, 2010)

That lip combo is a WINNER!


----------



## Senoj (May 26, 2010)

Flawless!


----------



## xMyrrr (May 26, 2010)

this is so gorgeous! Your stunning!


----------



## stefwho (Jun 30, 2010)

gorgeous look!!!


----------



## Suzye829 (Jul 1, 2010)

That look is so awesome!  It's all so flawless!  How do I save this as a favorite here?  Can anyone tell me?


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 1, 2010)

wooooooooow.......


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 2, 2010)

So flawless!


----------



## BBJay (Jul 2, 2010)

I was so excited to see another FOTD from you. This look did not disappoint. Gorgeous.


----------



## purelyfabulous (Jul 27, 2010)

your skills inspire me to wear makeup every day! dangit!


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## 0missjones (Jul 27, 2010)

really pretty!


----------



## divineflygirl (Jul 29, 2010)

I just recently purchased Guilt by Association and I'm definitely going to try this look. Thanks for the inspiration. It is gorgeous!


----------



## TakeNotice (Jul 31, 2010)

absolutely flawless and gogeous!


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 6, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## cyanidewine (Aug 6, 2010)

Your looks are -always- so flawless!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 6, 2010)

so pretty and fresh looking. Great job lady!


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 2, 2010)

All of your looks are absolutely flawless.


----------

